

Burnout amongst developers: an industry disease? - werencole
http://jaxenter.com/burnout-amongst-developers-an-industry-disease-118357.html

======
liebknecht
The worst thing about burnout is that it's really hard not to carry into
interviews or other discussions about actually finding new work. Especially
with all the invasive questions they keep piling on, and on, and on.

It's as if there's just no room to be human -- even though all you want to do
is turn a new leaf, put the nightmare of your previous failed working
relationship behind you.

